# RAC shoot June 8th



## hound dog (May 26, 2014)

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm
__________________________________________________ _____________

RAC 2014 shoot dates 


June 8th Sun.

July 20th Sun./ SOY Shoot

August 10th Sun. 6th Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

__________________________________________________ _____________

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 and Woman's Hunter only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.  Known

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00
__________________________________________________ _____________

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 
__________________________________________________ _____________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.
______________________________________________


----------



## hound dog (May 29, 2014)

All the lanes are picked. Next week we hit it hard.


----------



## gretchp (May 30, 2014)

It'll Be here before you know it!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 30, 2014)

Your slow, I'm ready now !


----------



## hound dog (Jun 3, 2014)

Lanes are trimmed and ready for targets. Grass will be cut tomorrow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, your targets are in trouble Sunday. No mercy ! 







I may need some help though. They've been know to spank me. Y'all got my back ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 5, 2014)

*Smoke*

Oh yea l got your back your payback...


----------



## hound dog (Jun 5, 2014)

grass is cut everything is coming along great all the leaves are all the trees plenty of shade come on and have a good time.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 5, 2014)

This Sunday RAC is shooting!!! Everyone come out!!! It's going to be a great shoot!! Don't miss it, see everyone there!!!! Can not wait to see you all!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 5, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Oh yea l got your back your payback...



Your a mean ole squirrel. I bet you'd bite me.


----------



## KillZone (Jun 6, 2014)

Be there,ready to terrorize some targets!


----------



## gretchp (Jun 6, 2014)

having withdrawals .....need to shoot.....fading fast.......come on sunday........


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 6, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Oh, your targets are in trouble Sunday. No mercy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you covered. They cant whoop both of us! No No: What's Bowanna time looking like?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 6, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> I got you covered. They cant whoop both of us! No No: What's Bowanna time looking like?



Cool, Bowanna time is when we'll meet to start target whoopin. 


Another ole geezer (Rocky -Double RR) wants to shoot too. If them targets are mean, we could use a couple more ?


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 7, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Cool, Bowanna time is when we'll meet to start target whoopin.
> 
> 
> Another ole geezer (Rocky -Double RR) wants to shoot too. If them targets are mean, we could use a couple more ?



Lol.alright sounds like a plan!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2014)

The course is set and ready. Watch out for that first target your stabilizer might hit it. Lol


----------



## gretchp (Jun 7, 2014)

will be there....


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope to be there!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2014)

Who all is coming? I wonder if SWWTV and the crew will come? How much smack talk and junk throwing will be going on?! See yall in the morning!!!


----------



## KillZone (Jun 7, 2014)

I did hear a rumor, just saying!!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2014)

It's no rumor. Look like a shoot down we be taking place.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 7, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Who all is coming? I wonder if SWWTV and the crew will come? How much smack talk and junk throwing will be going on?! See yall in the morning!!!



I heard it through the grape vine, he's coming and bringing a bucket full.


----------



## BigJimT (Jun 8, 2014)

It's a good day to kill some foam.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Weather has push through looks like its going to be a great day to shoot come out and join us see you there.


----------



## KillZone (Jun 8, 2014)

Great shoot guys!!!!! Had a good group. Nice shootin' with ya Dennis, Scott, Ashley.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 8, 2014)

Dennis Lewis (SWWTV) came out to RAC today for his Sunday afternoon spanking. 

 And got it !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jun 8, 2014)

Great course RAC!! We had a blast with Mark K. James, and Leslie...as usual!!! The darn miss killed both of us, but one of the best courses this year!!!
See y'all next month!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry but with my computer being down scores will not be up till tomorrow will post scores up after I get off work thanks for your support.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 8, 2014)

Great shoot! Really enjoyed it.Nice course and thanks for yalls hard work! !


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Scores are up at www.racarchery.com Thanks for you all coming out and supporting Redneck Archery Club!!!!


----------

